# MartialTalk Premium Sponser Banner not Displayed on Netscape 7.1.



## Guro Harold (Feb 17, 2004)

Kaith,

Heads up!!!

MartialTalk Premium Sponser Banner not Displayed on Netscape 7.1. 

Displays on IE 6.0 fine however.

Thanks,

Palusut


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Feb 17, 2004)

Got it.  Am working on it.  For some reason, somethings just not executing right.  I'm doing some research into it, and hopefully once the softwares 'complete' will be able to fix it.


----------

